# Telekom bestätigt Überlegungen zur DSL-Drosselung auf 384 KBit/s



## MarcHatke (22. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telekom bestätigt Überlegungen zur DSL-Drosselung auf 384 KBit/s* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Telekom bestätigt Überlegungen zur DSL-Drosselung auf 384 KBit/s


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2013)

FAIL dabei ist die Telekom eh schon einer der miesenten anbieter und der teuersten


----------



## Sha6rath (22. März 2013)

Die Probleme hat man in Österreich zum Glück nicht...


----------



## Chronik (22. März 2013)

Sind da auch die betroffen die bei einen anderen Anbieten einen Vertrag haben?

Aber ganz ehrlich ich schaff nicht mal 50 GB im Monat aber für dauer Zocker/Streamer/Loader ein Schlag ins Geschicht.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. März 2013)

mal eben rechner neu machen und seine spiele runterladen aus steam und origin ?
negativ !
dazu noch seine updates ziehen für den rechner ?
negativ !
machen rekordumsätze und müssen immer noch mehr sparen, sollten sie nicht son abfuck mit usa mobile durchziehen.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> FAIL dabei ist die Telekom eh schon einer der miesenten anbieter und der teuersten


 
Laut meinen Infos ist die Telekom einer der, wenn nicht der beste Anbieter. Natürlich auch der teuerste, aber in eine Bewertung fliessen auch so Dinge wie Support und Geschwindigkeit und stabilität und zuverlässigkeit mit rein.

Aber schön geflamed


----------



## Dr_Schmerz (22. März 2013)

Bei Kabel Deutschland ist es aber auch schon so das sie ein Tagesvollumen haben:


> Drosselung: Ab einem Gesamtdatenvolumen von mehr als 10 GB pro Tag ist Kabel Deutschland berechtigt, die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit für Filesharing-Anwendungen bis zum Ablauf desselben Tages auf 100Kbit/s zu begrenzen; aktuell wird eine Drosselung erst ab einem Gesamtdatenvolumen von 60 GB pro Tag durchgeführt.


----------



## dynatier (22. März 2013)

dieser laden ist so armseelig


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> mal eben rechner neu machen und seine spiele runterladen aus steam und origin ?
> negativ !
> dazu noch seine updates ziehen für den rechner ?
> negativ !
> machen rekordumsätze und müssen immer noch mehr sparen, sollten sie nicht son abfuck mit usa mobile durchziehen.


 
Naja, mit 75 GB kannst Du schon einiges ziehen. Für Updates und 2-6 Spiele wird es reichen. 

Ich find es auch blöd, bin aber zum Glück bei Kabel Deutschland. 

Mit 16 MB/s würde ich mir nie 75 GB/Monat ziehen  Da sind ja die Stromkosten teurer als die DSL Rechnung *g


----------



## dynatier (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos ist die Telekom einer der, wenn nicht der beste Anbieter. Natürlich auch der teuerste, aber in eine Bewertung fliessen auch so Dinge wie Support und Geschwindigkeit und stabilität und zuverlässigkeit mit rein.
> 
> Aber schön geflamed


 
Bist du grade am trollen ? Die telekom soll der beste anbieter sein ? dass ich nich lache. weiß noch gut wie man ganz am anfang bei telekom war und die einen erstmal 6 wochen !! auf einen techniker warten lassen, obwohl ein totalausfall vorliegt. kosten werdn natürlich trotzdem eingezogen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos ist die Telekom einer der, wenn nicht der beste Anbieter. Natürlich auch der teuerste, aber in eine Bewertung fliessen auch so Dinge wie Support und Geschwindigkeit und stabilität und zuverlässigkeit mit rein.
> 
> Aber schön geflamed


 Bin auch langjähriger Telekom-Kunde, und bis dato hatte ich nie Probleme. Weder bei der Technik, noch beim Support. Dafür zahle ich gerne ein Paar Euro mehr.
Allerdings will mich UnityMedia seit längerem mit ihrem Kabel-WLAN anwerben. Wäre vielleicht 10 Euro im Monat günstiger, aber da fehlen mir Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer UM-Kunden. Wenn dann muss UM mindestens genauso verlässlich sein wie Big T, sonst mache ich keinen Finger krum bezüglich Provider-Wechsel.


----------



## DarkSilencer (22. März 2013)

Also das ist heftig ich bin jetzt schon Jahrelang bei der Tkom habe sie immer in mein bekannten kreis in schutz genommen weil kostenloser Telefon support zum beispiel. Aber das schlägt echt den Faß den boden aus.


----------



## Schoxy (22. März 2013)

Dr_Schmerz schrieb:


> Bei Kabel Deutschland ist es aber auch schon so das sie ein Tagesvollumen haben:



falsch da steht Filesharing damit ist Torrent gemeint


----------



## uziflator (22. März 2013)

Da werden der T-Com die kunden in Scharen weglaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
Für welchen Zeitraum sollen eigentlich diese Volumengrenzen gelten ? 1 Tag ? 1 Woche ? 1 Monat ?!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. März 2013)

Ich find es eine unverschämtheit, aber war auch abzusehen. Nachdem T-Com in den Staaten baden gegangen ist müssen die irgentwie ihre Verluste wieder einfahren.


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2013)

So kann man auch Werbung für sich machen.... 

Gut, dass mein VDSL Vertrag keine Volumengrenze hat und auch mein Mobilfunkvertrag normalerweise nicht gedrosselt wird....


----------



## PhenomTaker (22. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
> Für welchen Zeitraum sollen eigentlich diese Volumengrenzen gelten ? 1 Tag ? 1 Woche ? 1 Monat ?!


 
Bei den meisten Anbietern ist solch ein Drosselungslimit auf monatlich festgelegt.

Zum Thema:
Sollen sie sich halt nicht wundern, wenn sie massiv an Kunden verlieren...

Wir wechseln momentan auch zu einem neuen Anbieter, allein wegen den Preisen, für das gleiche Geld was wir aktuell bezahlen bekommen wir woanders bis zu 3-mal so viel Leistung.
Zudem hat sich unser alter Anbieter damit beliebt gemacht, indem er einfach unseren Vertrag ohne unsere Zustimmung verlängert hat -.-

Ist schon fast wie in der Politik, alles Mist, man muss das mit dem geringsten Übel finden.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

dynatier schrieb:


> Bist du grade am trollen ? Die telekom soll der beste anbieter sein ? dass ich nich lache. weiß noch gut wie man ganz am anfang bei telekom war und die einen erstmal 6 wochen !! auf einen techniker warten lassen, obwohl ein totalausfall vorliegt. kosten werdn natürlich trotzdem eingezogen


 
Ne ich nicht aber Du oder? 

Du fängst schon mit den Worten "ganz am Anfang an".. Dir ist aber schon klaar daß sich  Leistungen übver Jahre verbessern können oder?

Ich beziehe mich nur auf Stiftung Warentest: DSL Anbieter, Digitales TV und Mobilfunk-Netze im Test

Also nix trollen Troll


----------



## TruePlayer (22. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin auch langjähriger Telekom-Kunde, und bis dato hatte ich nie Probleme. Weder bei der Technik, noch beim Support. Dafür zahle ich gerne ein Paar Euro mehr.
> Allerdings will mich UnityMedia seit längerem mit ihrem Kabel-WLAN anwerben. Wäre vielleicht 10 Euro im Monat günstiger, aber da fehlen mir Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer UM-Kunden. Wenn dann muss UM mindestens genauso verlässlich sein wie Big T, sonst mache ich keinen Finger krum bezüglich Provider-Wechsel.



Bin seit letztem Jahr UM Kunde und habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut. 100mbit, Telefonflat und PayTV (wer's brauch) für 40€/mtl.

Davor Arcor, Vodafone, lokaler Anbieter (alle Telefonnetz) immer wieder kleinere und selten grössere Probleme (inet 1-2 tage weg oder ping 500+). Aber gibt sicher auch genügend negative Berichte zu UM. ^^

Ich hab's nicht bereut bisher. Und 100mbit sind ein angenehmer Luxus.


----------



## Khaos (22. März 2013)

Meine persönliche, aber vor allem berufliche (!) - ich hab für einen alternativen Telefon-/Internetanbieter gearbeitet, Erfahrungen sind:

Telekom ist scheiße. Andere Anbieter sind auch scheiße, viele Probleme von denen lassen sich aber auf die Telekom zurückführen. Liegt halt daran, dass die meisten ihre Leitungen bei Big T anmieten müssen und damit auf Telekom angewiesen sind. 
Das fängt schon beim Freischaltungstermin an, wo sich die netten Telekom-Techniker nicht mal beim Kunden melden, sondern sogar bis zu 10 mal (!!!) nur ´ne Karte in den Briefkasten schmeißen, dass der Kunde nicht angetroffen worden sei, obwohl dieser extra Urlaub genommen hat (!) und den ganzen Tag zu Hause war. Das kommt mehr als häufiger vor - zwar nicht bis zu 10 mal, aber dass sie 1 bis 3 mal nicht zum Termin erscheinen ist normal. 

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind auch eher "meh". Erstens ist Telekom zu teuer. Ja, Support und Zeug, aber nein, das rechtfertigt den teils unverschämt hohen Preis nicht. Dieser Support hat eigentlich für alle standard zu sein und sollte nicht "extra bezahlt" werden. Ausserdem ist T nicht nur beim Internetanschluss Vorreiter, wenn´s um den Preis geht. Auch was Festnetz- oder Mobilfunk-Verträge angeht, ist man bei jedem anderen Bieter besser dran (Preis-Leistung). Als ich T-Kunde war, hatte ich ewig ´ne instabile Leitung, war auch mehrfach ein Techniker vor Ort (wo´s zum Teil schon sehr lange gedauert hat, bis man überhaupt den Termin bekam), aber Probleme wurden keine gefunden bis dann letztendlich doch irgendwas war. Ich verstehe nicht unter "gutem Support", dass man 4-5 mal erklären muss, dass das Problem nicht behoben wurde, ehe sich was tut. Unter gutem Support verstehe ich, dass innerhalb von 1-2 Terminen das Problem wenigstens gefunden wird und im Anschluss daran gearbeitet wird. Achja, und das mir der entstandene Schaden ersetzt wird: Wenn ich meine Leitung nicht nutzen kann, möchte ich dafür auch nicht bezahlen. Bei der Telekom ist da aber nichts zu machen.


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Meine persönliche, aber vor allem berufliche (!) - ich hab für einen alternativen Telefon-/Internetanbieter gearbeitet, Erfahrungen sind:
> 
> Telekom ist scheiße. Andere Anbieter sind auch scheiße, viele Probleme von denen lassen sich aber auf die Telekom zurückführen. Liegt halt daran, dass die meisten ihre Leitungen bei Big T anmieten müssen und damit auf Telekom angewiesen sind.
> Das fängt schon beim Freischaltungstermin an, wo sich die netten Telekom-Techniker nicht mal beim Kunden melden, sondern sogar bis zu 10 mal (!!!) nur ´ne Karte in den Briefkasten schmeißen, dass der Kunde nicht angetroffen worden sei, obwohl dieser extra Urlaub genommen hat (!) und den ganzen Tag zu Hause war. Das kommt mehr als häufiger vor - zwar nicht bis zu 10 mal, aber dass sie 1 bis 3 mal nicht zum Termin erscheinen ist normal.
> ...


 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das auch sehr stark vom einzelnen Mitarbeiter abhängt. Ich kenne selbst zwei Telekom-Mitarbeiter in der Technik, die sich sehr um ihren Job kümmern und bestimmt nicht nur Kärtchen in den Briefkasten werfen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie motiviert der einzelne Mensch ist, der sich um die Probleme kümmern soll. Da kann man Glück oder Pech haben, gilt aber für jede Firma.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin auch langjähriger Telekom-Kunde, und bis dato hatte ich nie Probleme. Weder bei der Technik, noch beim Support. Dafür zahle ich gerne ein Paar Euro mehr.



Ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.

War Jahrelang bei Hanse-Net (erste Hamburg Zeit), jahrelang bei Arcor (Berlin Zeit), ne Weile bei Alice (in HH) und bin dann zu Kabel.

Bei Kabel waren die letzten 10 Monjate Bauarbeiten wo ich tagsüber echt lansgames DSL hatte. Jetzt ist es aber wieder in Ordnung (und ich habe von denen einen Rabatt bekommen (12 Monate  wieder nur 19,99 zahlen (Einführungsangebot)).

Ich hatte das Gefühl daß alle ihre Sache kompetent machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos ist die Telekom einer der, wenn nicht der beste Anbieter. Natürlich auch der teuerste, aber in eine Bewertung fliessen auch so Dinge wie Support und Geschwindigkeit und stabilität und zuverlässigkeit mit rein.
> 
> Aber schön geflamed


 
Ich bin gänzlich anderer Meinung. 
Telekom ist nicht nur sehr teuer, nein. Ich habe auch schon viel negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Allen voran der Support und nicht nur einmal wurde unsere Adresse mit einer völlig anderen vertauscht und wir mussten weitere 4 Wochen warten.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. März 2013)

Mein Internet läuft durchgehend mit 384 Kbit/s, hätte gern ein Freivolumen mit höherer Bandbreite.


----------



## Valarius (22. März 2013)

ich hoffe doch mal, dass man dazu ein Sonderkündigungsrecht eingeräumt bekommt!

Dann bin ich naemlich ganz schnell bei Unity Media mit 50er statt mit Telekom 16er DSL...

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich mit dem Service der Telekom bisher immer zufrieden war. Ja, sind die teuersten, aber das habe ich bisher gerne in Kauf genommen... Aber eine Volumenbegrenzung mache ich nicht mit!


----------



## OutsiderXE (22. März 2013)

Komisch. Seit gestern Abend spinnt mein Download


----------



## StefKram (22. März 2013)

Poweruser sollen wohl über kurz oder lang in teuere Tarife gedrängt werden. Die 75 GB bei dem "Standardtarif" sind ein Witz, wenn man regelmässig auf Youtube und anderen Streamingseiten unterwegs ist und nicht gerade eine der niedrigsten Auflösung wählt, verbraucht man da schon mehr als die Hälfte. Und die 384 Kbit/s genügen dann denke ich mal nicht mal für die allerniedrigste Auflösung. Gamer die ihre Spiele und Updates per Steam beziehen und nutzen dürften damit auch nicht zurechtkommen.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

schrecklich! Ich bezahle von mir aus gerne ein bisschen mehr wenn ich dafür nicht jeden tag gucken muss wieviel volumen ich bisher verbraucht habe.


leider gibt es meiner meinung nach aber keine alternative zur telekom. alles was die telefonleitung benutzt ist schlechter als telekom.

kabel deutschland war eine hoffnung. aber so wie viele gamer jetzt feststellen müssen, ist es zu stoßzeiten, dank pingproblemen, unmöglich online zu zocken mit kabel.


----------



## dynatier (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ne ich nicht aber Du oder?
> 
> Du fängst schon mit den Worten "ganz am Anfang an".. Dir ist aber schon klaar daß sich  Leistungen übver Jahre verbessern können oder?
> 
> ...


 
ne sorry leider auch kein troll -_- ob sich die telekom mittlerweile gebessert hat .. gut kann sein.


----------



## ING (22. März 2013)

> Für den Tarif "Call  & Surf mit DSL" soll das Limit bei 75 GByte angesetzt werden, bei  "Entertain mit 16 MBit/s" bei 75 GByte. "Call & Surf mit VDSL" soll  ab 200 GByte, und "Entertain mit VDSL" ab 200 GByte gedrosselt werden.  "Call & Surf mit Fiber 100" soll bei 300 GByte begrenzt und  "Entertain mit Fiber 100" ab 300 GByte limitiert werden.


entweder haben sich hier falsche zahlen eingeschlichen oder der satzbau ist völlig abstrus


----------



## Bokurano (22. März 2013)

Nur mal so 75Gb/Monat ist verdammt wenig.
Ich hab jetzt am 22. schon 60GB verbraucht und würde mich als zwar sehr aktiver Nutzer, aber da ich mir nur seltenst Spiele lade dennoch als Durchschnittlich ansehe.
Ich würde nahezu immer gedrosselt werden und dabei nutze ich das Internet nur alleine.
Was machen zum Beispiel Familien oder WGs?
Man merkt gar nicht wieviel traffic zum beispiel Youtube verbraucht..
Oder Cloudspeicher oder Musikstreaming(insbesondere auf hoher Qualität).

Wenn man da die Schweiz vergleicht, da bekommt man 100/100Mbit für 75€/Monat.
Die Telekom macht das nicht wegen dem Netzausbau, den zahlen die Kommunen eh zu fast 100% als Subvention an die Telekom. Es geht darum die netzneutralität aufzuheben.
Wollen sie Youtube sehen? Zahlen sie nur 10€/Monat extra
Wollen sie Dropbox nutzen? Zahlen sie nur 10€/Monat extra
Bei Spotify wird das im Mobilbereich ja schon gemacht. 

Was die Telekom macht ist sehr dreist und das sag ich als telekomkunde, der da schon immer war...


----------



## Bokurano (22. März 2013)

Ergänzung:
Es geht nur darum mehr Profit zu machen, denn Kosten haben die ja in Sachen Netzausbau fast keine. Zahlen ja wie gesagt fast alles die Kommunen.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

die verkaufen mir fernsehen und telefon über internet und begrenzen dann mein datenvolumen?

bei laufenden verträgen geht das wohl kaum. und wer schließt sowas schon neu ab? dann kommt wieder meine satellitenschüssel aufs dach, telefon wieder über die normale telefonleitung geschaltet und dann hab ich wenigstens nur noch am pc den datenfluss zu überwachen.


also für mich hört sich das wie ein verfrühter aprilscherz an!


----------



## Schoxy (22. März 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> schrecklich! Ich bezahle von mir aus gerne ein bisschen mehr wenn ich dafür nicht jeden tag gucken muss wieviel volumen ich bisher verbraucht habe.
> 
> 
> leider gibt es meiner meinung nach aber keine alternative zur telekom. alles was die telefonleitung benutzt ist schlechter als telekom.
> ...



ich hatte 3 Jahre Alice 16000 und bekommen habe ich fast 20000, und ausfälle oder Probleme gab es nicht. Jetzt habe ich ein Jahr Kabel Deutschland 100000 und noch nie große Pingprobleme gehabt, eigentlich immer nen Ping von 10-15 in BF3 25-30. 

Also somit stimmt das meinerseits gar nicht von wegen keine Alternativen.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

Schoxy schrieb:


> ich hatte 3 Jahre Alice 16000 und bekommen habe ich fast 20000, und ausfälle oder Probleme gab es nicht. Jetzt habe ich ein Jahr Kabel Deutschland 100000 und noch nie große Pingprobleme gehabt, eigentlich immer nen Ping von 10-15 in BF3 25-30.
> 
> Also somit stimmt das meinerseits gar nicht von wegen keine Alternativen.



du glaubst doch nicht dass andere telefonanbieter  weiter ihre tarife wie bisher führen wenn die telekom das ändert!?!?!?!?

dann hast du glück. hab einige freunde bei kabel die seit 2 monaten zwischen 17-22 Uhr nur am laggen sind und das spielen fast unmöglich machen. und wie ich lese sind die probleme in größeren städten häufig.

außerdem bin ich seit 15 jahren bei der telekom und immer zufrieden gewesen. ein wechsel ist immer riskant, wie jetzt meine freunde bei kabel sehen müssen. aber ne datenbegrenzung geht eben mal gar nicht


----------



## skyleo (22. März 2013)

75 GB.  Oh Mein Gott... So viele verbrauche ich schon in einer Woche. Im Monat komm ich meistens auf 200GB. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Restriktionen eine Minderheit betrifft sondern die große Mehrheit, weshalb es ja auch so lukrativ ist.


----------



## Triplezer0 (22. März 2013)

hahahaha, bei der Telekom scheinen entweder vollkommen geistesgestörte oder irre spaßvögel zu arbeiten.

Sollen sie das mal machen. Es gibt ja sonst keine Provider... Ich empfehle jedem, jetzt sofort euren Vertrag zu kündigen und auf einen alternativen anbieter auszuweichen.

Diese neue "überlegung" (bay. Krampf oder Schmarrn) bezieht sich nur auf die Verträge der Telekom, sobald ein anderer Anbieter die Leitung mietet liegt die preisregelung allein bei ihnen.



Nosi11 schrieb:


> du glaubst doch nicht dass andere telefonanbieter  weiter ihre tarife wie bisher führen wenn die telekom das ändert!?!?!?!?



Wenn sie auch nur einen Funken von Verstand besitzen werden inbesondere regionale Anbieter, wie bspw. M-Net, garantiert da nicht mitziehen. Was meinst du was da für ein Kundenzuwachs entsteht...


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Nur gut daß KD eigene Leitungen hat 

Aber mal ehrlich, 75 GB die Woche.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß es eine neue Art Bundestrojahner ist 

Wenn sich die Behörden in 6 Monaten die Statistik anschauen wer gewechselt hat haben sie zum Großteil böse Bubis 

Obwohl, richtig böse Bubis wären bei Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia


----------



## Triplezer0 (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Behörden in 6 Monaten die Statistik anschauen wer gewechselt hat haben sie zum Großteil böse Bubis
> 
> Obwohl, richtig böse Bubis wären bei Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia


 
I loled.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Wenn sie auch nur einen Funken von Verstand besitzen werden inbesondere regionale Anbieter, wie bspw. M-Net, garantiert da nicht mitziehen. Was meinst du was da für ein Kundenzuwachs entsteht...


 

ja, wenn das so einfach wäre!

klar, wenn in deinem ort jemand kommt der neue leitungen verlegt ist das prima. diesen luxus haben aber nicht so besonders viele.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> ja, wenn das so einfach wäre!
> 
> klar, wenn in deinem ort jemand kommt der neue leitungen verlegt ist das prima. diesen luxus haben aber nicht so besonders viele.


 
Aber günstiger als die Telekom werden sie es immer anbieten können da T nicht nach dem Aldi-Prinzip arbeitet.


----------



## Gomorra10 (22. März 2013)

Wieder typisch...Internet-Entwicklungsland Deutschland. In den 90er, als wir noch mit max. 56k Modem (Elsa Microlink  ) + Einwahlgebühren + Telefongebühren + Internetgebühren surften, waren die Amis schon mit "Cable" und Flatrate unterwegs...

Man kann schon froh sein, wenn man in einer Landeshauptstadt VDSL50 bekommt, was auch nicht immer der Fall ist  (teilweise nur DSL 4000)..

Jetzt soll noch per Crowdfunding/Drosselung der Ausbau bezahlt werden. Telekom hat uns lange genug abgezogen...


----------



## Odin333 (22. März 2013)

Ein Zitat aus der Stellungnahme finde ich lustig:

""Auf der einen Seite wächst das Datenvolumen exponentiell. Die Netze müssen also massiv ausgebaut werden und das kostet Milliarden. Auf der anderen Seite kennen die Telekommunikationspreise seit Jahren nur eine Richtung: abwärts und das rasant."

Btw: Ich habe hier maximal 125 KBit/s downloadrate.


----------



## Kreon (22. März 2013)

uziflator schrieb:


> Da werden der T-Com die kunden in Scharen weglaufen.


 
Das gilt doch nur für neue Verträge. Altverträge bleiben unangetastet.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Jetzt soll noch per Crowdfunding/Drosselung der Ausbau bezahlt werden. Telekom hat uns lange genug abgezogen...



Wer heutzutage noch bei der Telekom ist hat entweder keine Wahl oder denkt in der Vergangenheit. Telekom ist sowas von Retro; jeder Mensch der etwas Wert auf P/L legt und sich informiert würde wechseln. Und wenn nicht ist er selbst schuld und soll sich nicht beschweren.

Klar, etwas zu verändern ist immer mit Risiken verbunden. Aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

Wie oben geschriben war ich mehrere Jahre (bei allen mindestens 5) bei Hanse-Net, Alice, Telekom (ganz früher), und KD. Bei allen gab es ab und an kleinere macken, bei KD in meinem Einzugsgebiet 1 Jahr lang sogar ne größere, aber wenn ich bedenke was ich in den letzten 10 Jahren alleine an Internet/Telefonie gespart habe, da wird mir ganz warm ums Herz


----------



## Triplezer0 (22. März 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> ja, wenn das so einfach wäre!
> 
> klar, wenn in deinem ort jemand kommt der neue leitungen verlegt ist das prima. diesen luxus haben aber nicht so besonders viele.


 
In meinem Dorf (insbesondere in meinem Teil, am rand...) verlegt niemand neue Leitungen, die Telekom hat mir hier DSL 768 verpasst, also hab ich mir eine zweite leitung machen lassen, weil ich nicht 24 monate warten wollte (durch eine Telefonleitung kann man 2 verbindungen laufen lassen da jede nur 2 der 4 enthaltenen Kabel nutzt) und habe einen Vertrag bei einem regionalen Anbieter (M-net) abgeschlossen.

 Schon hatte ich DSL 3000 + fastpath (30er-60er ping) Klingt sicherlich nicht nach viel für die meisten da sie ja 100 mbit leitungen oder ähnliches haben aber für mich war der sprung von 90 KB/s + 120er ping auf 250 KB/S + 40er ping ein ganz großer.

Das wäre übrigens ein Beispiel für die schlechte Arbeit der Telekom, sie KÖNNTEN höhere geschwindigkeiten liefern, machen es aber nicht (ich habe es mit betteln und bestechung versucht, ohne erfolg, man wollte weder meine Leitung durch schrittweise geschwindigkeitserhöhung prüfen noch mir fastpath anbieten)

Und Warum? Weil es dumme arrogante *rschlöcher sind. Ich bezahle für DSL 6000 aber EGAL, weil es ist ja nicht mehr verfügbar !! KOMISCH, wie macht M-Net das dann? Its magic.

EDIT: Das schärfste an der Geschichte, nachdem ich die zweite Leitung gekündigt habe wollte meine Schwester, die in der Wohnung über mir wohnt eine eigene Leitung haben (die Geschwindigkeit war ihr egal und sie wollte wieder Telekom), mich hat das ja nicht wirklich interessiert also hab ich wieder einen Vertrag bei T abgeschlossen, ich muss es ja nicht bezahlen.

Trolligerweise hatte die Leitung dann auch DSL 3000. Wahrscheinlich haben sie die geschwindigkeit der Mnet Leitung gesehen und sich gedacht "au wie blöd, da können wir jetzt nicht DSL 768 einstellen"

Jetzt nutze ich primär die Mnet Leitung und lade nebenbei mit meinem Laptop an der Telekom Leitung (meine Schwester nutzt ihr internet zum Glück nur selten ^^)

Mein Nachbar ist übrigens auch bei T und er hat noch DSL 768...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das gilt doch nur für neue Verträge. Altverträge bleiben unangetastet.


 
Ja, bislang wieder einmal viel Lärm um nichts. Erstens ist das Ganze noch gar nicht in trockenen Tüchern, zweitens werden Bestandskunden sowieso nicht betroffen sein, wenn man der Aussage des Telekomsprechers Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> In meinem Dorf (insbesondere in meinem Teil, am rand...) verlegt niemand neue Leitungen, die Telekom hat mir hier DSL 768 verpasst, also hab ich mir eine zweite leitung machen lassen, weil ich nicht 24 monate warten wollte (durch eine Telefonleitung kann man 2 verbindungen laufen lassen da jede nur 2 der 4 enthaltenen Kabel nutzt) und habe einen Vertrag bei einem regionalen Anbieter (M-net) abgeschlossen.
> 
> Schon hatte ich DSL 3000 + fastpath (30er-60er ping) Klingt sicherlich nicht nach viel für die meisten da sie ja 100 mbit leitungen oder ähnliches haben aber für mich war der sprung von 90 KB/s + 120er ping auf 250 KB/S + 40er ping ein ganz großer.
> 
> ...



ich kenn das problem auf den dörfern. anscheinend schalten die immer nur einem teil die 3000er leitung frei und der rest bleibt auf den 384ern sitzen. kenn da einige beispiele.

bei mir selbst. hatte 384, beim stöbern im kundencenter plötzlich gemerkt dass ich 3000 freischalten kann. mittlerweile habe ich vdsl 25


----------



## Mentor501 (22. März 2013)

Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Wieder typisch...Internet-Entwicklungsland Deutschland. In den 90er, als wir noch mit max. 56k Modem (Elsa Microlink  ) + Einwahlgebühren + Telefongebühren + Internetgebühren surften, waren die Amis schon mit "Cable" und Flatrate unterwegs...
> 
> Man kann schon froh sein, wenn man in einer Landeshauptstadt VDSL50 bekommt, was auch nicht immer der Fall ist  (teilweise nur DSL 4000)..
> 
> Jetzt soll noch per Crowdfunding/Drosselung der Ausbau bezahlt werden. Telekom hat uns lange genug abgezogen...


 
Nana, jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben. VDSL50 ist unter den "normalen" Verträgen noch das absolut schnellste 100 bekommt man meist nur unter Angabe von besonderen Verwendungszwecken und ist noch größere Ausnahme.
Meine Alten haben Ende 2011 VDSL35 ins Kuhkaff (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe die kleinen Dörfchen^^) bekommen (vorher DSL1000max) in Hannover habe ich immer noch DSL6000 max und sie fangen erst jetzt an die Netze auszubauen. Jedoch ebenfalls mit Drosselung.

Ich finde es erbärmlich und ein absolutes Armutszeugniss für Deutschland, dass wir so schlecht ausgestattet sind, angefangen bei normalem und besonders im mobilen Bereich.
Die Drosselung die viele Anbieter nun mittlerweile vorgeben bringt das Fass für mich zum Überlaufen. Gerade Firmen wie Telekom ertrinken in Geld, der Grund für die Verteuerung ist also keinesfalls dass irgendwie die Kosten für den Ausbau wieder rein geholt werden müssten. Es geht hier schlicht um kalte Gewinnmaximierung. Aber mann kennt das ja schon von den lieben Strom-Konzernen die seit Jahren unter Absprache den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Lorin1 (22. März 2013)

Wollte eigentlich von der Telekom weg wechseln. Bei uns gibt es aber leider recht wenige Alternativen (Kein Kabel/Unity). Und zB bei 1&1 hat der günstigste 16000er Tarif auch schon eine Volumendrossel drin, allerdings "nur" auf DSL1000.
Wir kommen bald dahin, dass sich nur noch gut situierte Menschen Youtube o. Clouddienste o. Filme leihen via itunes leisten können.
Dass sich sowas überhaupt Flat-Rate nennen darf verstehe ich schon bei den Mobilfunkverträgen nicht.


----------



## Mentor501 (22. März 2013)

Lorin1 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich von der Telekom weg wechseln. Bei uns gibt es aber leider recht wenige Alternativen (Kein Kabel/Unity). Und zB bei 1&1 hat der günstigste 16000er Tarif auch schon eine Volumendrossel drin, allerdings "nur" auf DSL1000.
> Wir kommen bald dahin, dass sich nur noch gut situierte Menschen Youtube o. Clouddienste o. Filme leihen via itunes leisten können.
> Dass sich sowas überhaupt Flat-Rate nennen darf verstehe ich schon bei den Mobilfunkverträgen nicht.


 

Kabel ist doch der gleiche Scheiß?!
Die haben ebenfalls ihre Hände in dem Drosselungsmist stecken.


----------



## gamer4livehaha (22. März 2013)

Hier steht es etwas genauer mit der drosselung (http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Deutsche-Telekom-erwaegt-Volumendrosselung-bei-DSL-1828179.html).


----------



## Nosi11 (22. März 2013)

jo, kabel kann ihre versprochenen leistungen nicht einhalten weil die leitung überlastet.

erinnert mich alles an vor 15 jahren. als die ersten dsl flatrates kamen mit 5 gb transfervolumen und nach und nach alle anbieter bankrott gingen


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2013)

Würde diese Drosselung dann auch passieren, selbst wenn du eine Flatrate hast?
Find ich schon irgendwie kurios: Auf der einen Seite wollen die Firmen immer mehr ins Internet verlagern, auf der anderen Seite werden aber dann solche Hürden eingebaut.
Zum Beispiel den Spieledownloadvertrieb kann man mit solchen Maßnahmen vergessen, gibt doch jetzt schon Spiele die über 30 GB groß sind, da würdest du 2 von denen kaufen und die 75 GB sind schon fast aufgebracht.
Das einzig gute daran wäre vermutlich, dass dadurch die Leute vielleicht wieder mehr Retail-Sachen kaufen und Firmen vielleicht vom Onlinezwang wieder etwas wegkommen, weil wenn es mit großen Kosten verbunden wäre, dann würde sich niemand mehr Spiele wie Sim City holen.


----------



## Artis1986 (22. März 2013)

Deutschland ist leider noch in der Steinzeit zurück geblieben was Internet-Verbindungen angeht.
Sobald man NICHT in einer Stadt wohnt bekommt man kaum eine Vernünftige Leitung, was absolut traurig ist für die heutige Zeit. Und ich bin zwar selber seid Jahren bei der Telekom (weil es hier natürlich bisher nix anderes gab) und bin zwar dem Support etc zufrieden, aber das maximale was man hier bei uns bekommen kann ist DSL 2000 wenn man direkt neben dem Verteiler wohnt (so wie ich) + häufige Verbindungsabbrüche zu Stoßzeiten. Und das ist in den ländlichen Regionen ÜBERALL so!!
Gott sei dank hat htp bei uns und im kompetten Landkreis die DSL-Verbindung komplett ausgebaut, nun werde ich also zu htp wechseln,  DSL 50.000      + Teleflat bekommen und dafür nur 40€ zahlen. 40€ bezahle ich übrigens auch momentan bei T-offline für DSL 2000+Teleflat, ein Witz!!!

Wie gesagt ich finde es ist ein Witz was hier in unserem schönem fortschrittlichem Land abgeht was Internet betrifft und nun auch noch sowas :/
Wie gut es da in Norwegen ist, wo gesetzlich JEDER Bürger ein recht auf HIGHSPEED Internet hat, selbst wenn sich da jmd mittem im Wald sein Haus baut, wird ihm ne Leitung für highspeed internet gelegt, vorbildlich!!!


----------



## Forennutzer (22. März 2013)

aber der Bundeswirtschaftsminister Rösler hat doch nach seinem kürzlichen Silicon Valley-Besuch in den USA erklärt, dass er sich sowas auch für Deutschland wünscht, weil wir doch ein so wichtiger IT-Standort sind. Ist das bei der Telekom nicht angekommen oder wollen wir doch bloss ein Bakelit-Valley anstatt ein Silicon-Valley hier bei uns?


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2013)

Insgesamt ist das absolut nachvollziehbar, denn ich finde es abartig, dass manch einer dutzende GB an Daten jeden Monat REGELMÄSSIG zieht und davon dann das meiste ganz sicher nicht aus bezahlten Filmen, Musik und Games besteht, dadurch also nochmal Geld spart - und der Durchschnitts-Kunde zahlt deren Konsum dann mit. 

Allerdings sollte es eine "softe" Lösung geben, d.h. wenn jemand MAL über die Grenze kommt, zB weil er eben wegen einer Neuinstall nach einem Festplattencrash und weil er zu faul war, ein Backup parat zu halten, nicht nur GB-weise normale Updates zieht, sondern auch zB 30 Spiele per Steam, dann sollte der nicht gedrosselt werden, sondern nur dann, wenn einer in den letzten 12 Monaten bereits zB 2 mal über der Grenze war.

Und wer wirklich so viel Datenvolumen BRAUCHT, mit völlig legalem Hintergrund, der kann ja dann ein paar Euro mehr zahlen, die anderen etwas weniger. Ich finde es zB eh grotesk, dass manch einer jeden Tag vlt nicht weniger als 3GB Datenvolumen hat und andere, die nur mal mails checken und normale Internetseiten ohne Videos&co anschauen, nicht mal 3GB im ganzen Monat und trotzdem das gleiche zahlen... 


Man muss allerdings dann eben ein Modell entwickeln, das fair ist - zB wäre es absurd, wenn das Monatsvolumen weg ist, nur weil mal an nem Wocheende 3 Filme über einen Streamingdienst in BluRay-Qualität angesehen hat.


----------



## Mentor501 (22. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist das absolut nachvollziehbar, denn ich finde es abartig, dass manch einer dutzende GB an Daten jeden Monat REGELMÄSSIG zieht und davon dann das meiste ganz sicher nicht aus bezahlten Filmen, Musik und Games besteht, dadurch also nochmal Geld spart - und der Durchschnitts-Kunde zahlt deren Konsum dann mit.
> 
> Allerdings sollte es eine "softe" Lösung geben, d.h. wenn jemand MAL über die Grenze kommt, zB weil er eben wegen einer Neuinstall nach einem Festplattencrash und weil er zu faul war, ein Backup parat zu halten, nicht nur GB-weise normale Updates zieht, sondern auch zB 30 Spiele per Steam, dann sollte der nicht gedrosselt werden, sondern nur dann, wenn einer in den letzten 12 Monaten bereits zB 2 mal über der Grenze war.
> 
> ...


 
Dein Argument ist zum Haare raufen, willst du mir jetzt echt erzählen es sei besser wenn der Raubkopierer wenigstens der Telefongesellschaft Geld in den Rachen schmeißt?!
Das Geld hat bei Entwicklern und Produzenten zu landen, nirgendwo sonst.
Dein Vorschlag ist zwar nett, allerdings eher eine wilde Vorstellung, so ein Bezahlmodell hätte gar keinen Sinn, nur weil der Kunde letzten Monat weniger Traffic verbraucht hat wird den nächsten wohl kaum "mehr" zur Verfügung stehen. 

Die ganze Idee würde Telekom doch nur erlauben die Netze noch langsamer auszubauen und dafür bezahlt man sie noch, auf keinen Fall!
Zumal das wieder wie "HD+" endet. Ein in anderen Ländern längst geltender Standard muss in Dt trotz schlechterer Qualität sogar noch bezahlt werden. Bis dann irgendwann 4K und 8K kommen. Oder man "darf" sogar noch darüber hinaus zahlen, nach dem Motto "HD+", "PremiumHD" und "EliteHD" und die Betreiber freuen sich über das extra Geld obwohl die Übertragung meist immernoch über die alten Satelliten stattfindet, und brauchen sich nicht um Nachschub kümmern.

Wir haben heute noch keinen Sender mit gescheitem HD in Dt.

Aber was solls, "HD+" hat eh schon längst gesiegt weil die Deutschen mal wieder zu blöd waren um zu erkennen das sie abgezogen werden. Einigen ist es scheinbar auch schlicht egal, ist ja relativ bequem so ne Ein Jahres Karte...


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

editiert


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2013)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Dein Argument ist zum Haare raufen, willst du mir jetzt echt erzählen es sei besser wenn der Raubkopierer wenigstens der Telefongesellschaft Geld in den Rachen schmeißt?!
> Das Geld hat bei Entwicklern und Produzenten zu landen, nirgendwo sonst.


 das ist doch sowieso klar - was ich sagen wollte ist, das etliche der Kunden, die es überhaupt betrifft und die nun Zeter und Mordio schreien, gelinde gesagt zum großen Teil eh lieber die Klappe halten sollten    nicht alle, aber wenn man nicht grad Extremer-Gamingkonsument ist oder sehr viel streamt oder als Hobby so was wie Fotografie hat mit vielen Down/Uploads pro Monat, dann sind 75GB schon immens.




> Dein Vorschlag ist zwar nett, allerdings eher eine wilde Vorstellung, so ein Bezahlmodell hätte gar keinen Sinn, nur weil der Kunde letzten Monat weniger Traffic verbraucht hat wird den nächsten wohl kaum "mehr" zur Verfügung stehen.


 so was hatte ich doch gar nicht vorgeschlagen ^^ ich hab nur gesagt: ein Limit ist okay, wenn ein User auch MAL drüber sein darf und es nicht regelmäßig tut. Und wer weiß, dass ihm zb 75GB nicht reichen, sollte halt eine Tarufstufe höher nehmen, die dann mehr GB Volumen bietet






> Aber was solls, "HD+" hat eh schon längst gesiegt weil die Deutschen mal wieder zu blöd waren um zu erkennen das sie abgezogen werden. Einigen ist es scheinbar auch schlicht egal, ist ja relativ bequem so ne Ein Jahres Karte...


 ich kenn kein Schwein, dass für HD+ zahlt ^^ aber hier haben auch fast alle kabel. Kann sein, dass SAT-User, die eh keine MOnatskosten haben, die paar Euro bereit sind zu zahlen,


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

editiert


----------



## Mentor501 (22. März 2013)

Edit:


Vordack schrieb:


> editiert



Ok, dann lösch ich auch mal.
*editiert*


----------



## hawkytonk (22. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würde diese Drosselung dann auch passieren, selbst wenn du eine Flatrate hast?
> Find ich schon irgendwie kurios: Auf der einen Seite wollen die Firmen immer mehr ins Internet verlagern, auf der anderen Seite werden aber dann solche Hürden eingebaut.
> Zum Beispiel den Spieledownloadvertrieb kann man mit solchen Maßnahmen vergessen, gibt doch jetzt schon Spiele die über 30 GB groß sind, da würdest du 2 von denen kaufen und die 75 GB sind schon fast aufgebracht.


Sehe ich genau so.


> Das einzig gute daran wäre vermutlich, dass dadurch die Leute vielleicht wieder mehr Retail-Sachen kaufen und Firmen vielleicht vom Onlinezwang wieder etwas wegkommen, weil wenn es mit großen Kosten verbunden wäre, dann würde sich niemand mehr Spiele wie Sim City holen.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zum einen sitzen doch viele oder der Großteil der Vertriebe außerhalb Deutschlands - vorallem bei den Amis. Die würde es nicht jucken, nur weil in DE die Leute nicht ordentlich die Spiele oder Spielerweiterungen (z.B. DLCs) runterladen können. Zum anderen würde es - selbst wenn es die Vertriebe jucken würde - ewig dauern, bis nach einer Umstellung der Download-Regelungen etwas auf dem Markt für digitale Distribution etwas ändert.

Ich mache mir wegen der ganzen Thematik echt Sorgen. Was oft vergessen wird: Runtergeladen wird doch ständig etwas, sobald man im Netz ist. Das betrifft nicht nur den der sich raubkopierten Kram (Filme, Musik, Spiele) zieht, sondern auch alle anderen.
Da wären so Sachen wie Werbung(!), Websiteninhalte/Layout, Trailer(!), Streams (Trailer, Filme, Musik(?), Spiele(!) - MMOs nicht zu vergessen - Spielerweiterungen (DLCs, Patches, noch mehr Patches), Patches für DRM (wie etwa auch das gute Steam), andere Software-Patches, legale Downloads (Spiele - hat man mittlerweile irgendwie ständig, Filme, Musik). Und der ganze Kram mit Anwendungen aus der Cloud wäre da natürlich auch noch. -->Da kommt im Monat so sicher einiges zusammen.


----------



## Mentor501 (22. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist doch sowieso klar - was ich sagen wollte ist, das etliche der Kunden, die es überhaupt betrifft und die nun Zeter und Mordio schreien, gelinde gesagt zum großen Teil eh lieber die Klappe halten sollten    nicht alle, aber wenn man nicht grad Extremer-Gamingkonsument ist oder sehr viel streamt oder als Hobby so was wie Fotografie hat mit vielen Down/Uploads pro Monat, dann sind 75GB schon immens.



Ich weiß wie du das meintest, aber du hast es nunmal als Argument in den Raum gestellt. 
Beim Thema Raupkopie und Klappe halten kann ich dir natürlich nur Recht geben. 
Und nebenbei: 75GB sind bei mir schon nach ein paar Tagen voll. Es geht hier um Traffic. Und ich habe noch nie irgendetwas illegal heruntergeladen, mit Ausnahme eines beinahe 10 Jahre alten Spiels dass ich zwar gekauft hatte aber mit CD nicht mehr spielen konnte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> so was hatte ich doch gar nicht vorgeschlagen ^^ ich hab nur gesagt: ein Limit ist okay, wenn ein User auch MAL drüber sein darf und es nicht regelmäßig tut. Und wer weiß, dass ihm zb 75GB nicht reichen, sollte halt eine Tarufstufe höher nehmen, die dann mehr GB Volumen bietet


 
Aber warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich "mehr" Geld für eine Flat zahlen nur weil ich mehr runterlade?
Das ist zurück in die Internet-Steinzeit.
Und wie stellst du dir das mit dem "überschreiten" denn vor?
Woran soll der Anbieter dann festmachen wie viel er drüber gehen darf und warum usw. usw. ^^



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich kenn kein Schwein, dass für HD+ zahlt ^^ aber hier haben auch fast alle kabel. Kann sein, dass SAT-User, die eh keine MOnatskosten haben, die paar Euro bereit sind zu zahlen,



Mal abgesehen davon dass viele Kabelanbieter die Privaten erst seit kurzem in HD geschaltet bekommen: 
Du brauchst auch in dem Fall die Handelsübliche HD+ Karte samt CI+ Modul. Anderer Fall: Dein Anbieter verrechnet das bereits im Monatsbetrag aber dann bekommst du das Signal nicht 1:1 zu dir nach Hause geschickt. Im Endeffekt zahlst du auf jeden Fall mehr obwohl es sich hier eigentlich um einen Standard handeln sollte.


----------



## umg1 (22. März 2013)

Wo ist das Problem? Die Telekom will kein Geld mehr verdienen?! ->Sonderkündigungsrecht nutzen und Anbieter wechseln! Und tschüß T-Offline...


----------



## Homeboy25 (22. März 2013)

und das in der heutigen Zeit, wo alles am WLan hängt ?!

Unglaublich, dem Verein ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen!!!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. März 2013)

Ich verstehe zwar die Logik dahinter, aber würde es für mich teurer, wenn ich eine Flatrate wollte, dann Arschlecken. Ich schaue täglich Serien auf Netflix - in HD-Qualität. Von den ganzen Youtube-Videos - in HD-Qualität - und Musik-Streaming ganz zu schweigen. Und die ganzen Spiele-Downloads, Datenverkehr bei Onlinegaming, umfangreiche Patches und alles, was dazu gehört. 75GB? Pfs, nein... 750 brauch ich.


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos ist die Telekom einer der, wenn nicht der beste Anbieter. Natürlich auch der teuerste, aber in eine Bewertung fliessen auch so Dinge wie Support und Geschwindigkeit und stabilität und zuverlässigkeit mit rein.
> 
> Aber schön geflamed


 
einer der besten?
Ich durfte weitere 10 Monate warten, ehe ich mit meinem Anschluß zu einem anderen Anbieter konnte, obwohl ich rechtzeitig meinen Vertrag bei denen kündigte.
Weiter hatte ich bei der Telekom immer so ein "Rauschen" in der Leitung, bei dem anderen Anbieter waren die Störgeräusche weg gewesen.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar die Logik dahinter, aber würde es für mich teurer, wenn ich eine Flatrate wollte, dann Arschlecken. Ich schaue täglich Serien auf Netflix - in HD-Qualität. Von den ganzen Youtube-Videos - in HD-Qualität - und Musik-Streaming ganz zu schweigen. Und die ganzen Spiele-Downloads, Datenverkehr bei Onlinegaming, umfangreiche Patches und alles, was dazu gehört. 75GB? Pfs, nein... 750 brauch ich.


 Meine Rede.


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, mit 75 GB kannst Du schon einiges ziehen. Für Updates und 2-6 Spiele wird es reichen.
> 
> Ich find es auch blöd, bin aber zum Glück bei Kabel Deutschland.
> 
> Mit 16 MB/s würde ich mir nie 75 GB/Monat ziehen  Da sind ja die Stromkosten teurer als die DSL Rechnung *g


 

wie sieht es bei Battlefield 3 aus?

pro Patch werden vier GB gesaugt und wenn man sich diese DLCs kauft, kommen nochmals vier GB hinzu.
Schön, ich bin begeistert...


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (22. März 2013)

mhm für die masse sicherlich besser. ich selbst habe nur 240 kbit/s und es reicht eigentlich aus. hab die PS 3 Xbox und tablet dran.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. März 2013)

Willkommen zurück in die Steinzeit liebe Telekom- und DSL-Kunden.

Herzlich Willkommen an alle neuen Kabel-Kunden.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2013)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie du das meintest, aber du hast es nunmal als Argument in den Raum gestellt.
> Beim Thema Raupkopie und Klappe halten kann ich dir natürlich nur Recht geben.
> Und nebenbei: 75GB sind bei mir schon nach ein paar Tagen voll. Es geht hier um Traffic. Und ich habe noch nie irgendetwas illegal heruntergeladen, mit Ausnahme eines beinahe 10 Jahre alten Spiels dass ich zwar gekauft hatte aber mit CD nicht mehr spielen konnte.
> 
> ...


 Das Wort "flat" ist halt nicht mehr ganz korrekt, das ist bei Handyverträgen schon lange so, dass man zwar "unbegrenzt viel" nutzen kann, aber ab ner bestimmten Datenmenge eben gebremst, und auch früher wurden manche Leute gekündigt, wenn sie mehrere GB regelmäßig pro Monat gezogen haben (zu Zeiten, als 1GB noch echt viel war). 

Und warum Du mehr zahlen sollst, wenn Du mehr runterlädst? Ist doch klar: du musst ja auch mehr Benzin kaufen, wenn du mehr fährst - warum also nicht mehr zahlen, wenn man mehr runterlädt und somit mehr Technik nötig ist, um "dich" zu versorgen? Im Gegensatz zum telefonieren reicht ja nicht einfach "eine freie Leitung", sondern da muss schon mehr an Technik ran, damit die Bandbreiten reichen. bzw es muss ja nicht "mehr" sein, es kann ja auch so gemacht werden, dass die Preise entgegen des Trends nicht noch weiter sinken, die "Vielsurfer" dann bei ihrem Preis bleiben und Leute mit wenig Bedarf halt einen Tarif nehmen können, bei dem sie weniger zahlen, dann aber halt gebremst unterwegs sind, bis sie eine Grenze überschreiten. Für zB VDSL zahlen einige "Freaks" ja auch mehr, obwohl man - wenn man nur mal Videos schaut oder mal ein Game kauft und runterlädt, auch mit "nur" DSL16k wunderbar zurechtkommt. Warum also nicht auch mehr zahlen, wenn man mehr Laden will? 




> Woran soll der Anbieter dann festmachen wie viel er drüber gehen darf und warum usw. usw. ^^


 das muss der Anbieter dann halt selber festlegen, Zb anhand von Nutzerstatistiken, und dann Modelle als Tarife anbieten - und die Kunden entscheiden dann, ob sie zu dem Anbieter gehen und zu welchem Tarif - und wenn es denen nicht passt, nehmen die halt nen anderen Anbieter. Es geht ja nicht um ein bundesweites Gesetz, sondern lediglich um eine Idee eine Providers, wie man diejenigen vlt etwas mehr zur Kasse bittet, die sehr davon profitieren, und andere User entlastet, die an sich nur mal mails abrufen, Internetseiten besuchen und vlt 3-4 mal im Monat ein Video anschauen.


und wegen HD+ : vor grad mal 6-7 Jahren waren Flachbild-TV wegen der WM 2006 erstmals im Kommen, und Du meinst allen ernstes, dass HD-TV kostenlos für jedermann schon "Standard" sein muss? ^^   mir reicht "SD" für die Privaten völlig aus, und wer sich nen TV leisten kann, für den sich HD lohnt, und die privaten Sender auch oft nutzt, der kann sich ja wohl auch ein CI-Modul und ne kleine Gebühr leisten    und irgendwann wird es auch sicher eh komplett free.


----------



## HellStriker (22. März 2013)

Wenn man bedenkt,wie bereits einige Vorredner angedutet haben, das im weiten Osten, Asien Japan etc. die über unsere Steinzeit Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten laut lachen.
Dort gibt es mindestens das ~10 fache an Speed als Standard.
Telekom war schon immer....schon vor 15-20 Jahren.
Was daran gut für den Kunden sein soll erschliest sich mir nicht.
Das ist nur gut für das Unternehmen, mehr Umsatz.
Selbe Firmenpolitik wie EA, wem es nicht passt,muss es ja nicht.
Das die Leute die es sich nicht leisten können,oder auch garnicht wollen....wird wiedermal unterm Tisch gekehrt.
Friss oder stirb Taktik.
Was erwarten die,das wir bald pro MB zahlen?
Wie gut das es noch genügend andere Anbieter gibt.


----------



## weisauchnicht (22. März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich,dazu ist es zu spät.Das hätten sich die Anbieter damals überlegen müssen.
Jetzt ein Volumen in eine flatrate zu binden wird sie wohl unzählige kunden kosten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2013)

75 GB sind echt gar nichts. Wenn du bei Steam eine große Spieleliste hast, brauchst du das in 1 Woche schon alleine um deine Spiele zu patchen. Wenn du dann noch Spiele kaufst, viele Videos anschaust....bei mir würde das dann sicher 600-700 GB jeden Monat betragen 
Vor allen Dingen ist das Ganze doch total grotesk, auf der einen Seite zwingt man uns immer mehr ins Netz und dann werden solche Hürden aufgebaut. Sollte das irgendwann überall so sein mit den Volumentarifen würde ich Spiele dann wieder nur noch als Retail-Version holen, weil es ja dann keinen Sinn machen würde, sie per Download zu kaufen, wenn du nach 3-4 Spielen schon alles aufgebraucht hast. 
Das, wie schon angesprochen, einzig gute daran, das könnte sein, dass man dann wieder etwas mehr vom Online-Zwang wegkommt und wieder mehr auf Offline-Spiele setzt.
Insgesamt ist es aber dennoch irgendwie ein Rückschritt Richtung Internet-Steinzeit.

Ich bin aber aktuell eh nicht so wohlgesonnen auf die Telekom, weil sie keinen Wert darauf legen, was so auf dem Land passiert. Die biedern sich immer nur in den Großstädten an und tun null dafür, dass auch auf dem Land mal schnelles Internet verfügbar wird.
Bei mir hier in der Umgebung war es so, dass man selbst nach Investoren gesucht hat und den Ausbau jetzt quasi auf Eigeninitiative durchführt, weil diese Schnarchnasen nichts getan haben.


----------



## Marcurion (22. März 2013)

Ja ganz toll... in einer Zeit in der man erwarten könnte das langsam mal Handyflats auf den Markt kommen ohne Drosselung, macht die TKom natürlich einen Schritt in die andere Richtung und will dieses kundenfeindliche Feature auch in einem Markt durchsetzten in dem es noch nie nötig war... und nebenbei laufen bestimmt schon die Absprachen mit den "Konkurrenten" die dieses Feature auch bald erzwingen werden, weil ja unser Kartellrecht so unglaublich gut funktioniert


----------



## Schalkmund (22. März 2013)

Zurück in die Steinzeit, warum rechnen die nicht gleich wieder die Internetnutzung, wie damals vor DSL, mit einer Gebühr pro Minute ab? Scheinbar hat man durch die Abzockerpreise des der mobilen Internetnutzung eine neue/alte Geschäftsidee wieder entdeckt ... abrechnen nach Verbrauch statt Flatrate.

Clevere Idee jetzt wo verstärkt digitale Inhalte online vertrieben werden Filme, Musik, Spiele und gestreamtes TV-Programm.


----------



## VigarLunaris (22. März 2013)

Na dann mal so langsam andere Anbieter vergleichen gehen.


----------



## BxBender (22. März 2013)

Dann muss man ja echt überlegen: Videostreams, oder Steam-Spiele, oder doch lieber Torrents??? ^^
Na zum Glück bin ich von der Telekom weg. Dann habe ich ja noch 6 Monate länger Zeit, bis die anderen Anbieter nachziehen.
Wenn erst mal einer anfängt, dann ziehen die anderen nach. Ist doch wie an der Tanke.
Na ja, was solls. Wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen.
Dann will man von uns halt demnächst wieder für jede 100GB mehr 5 Euro Extra im Monat haben.
Wenigsurfer mit ner fetten Leitung wirds freuen. Poweruser werden dann halt zur Kasse gebeten.
Mag im Prinzip gerechter sein, aber Betroffene wirds verärgern.
Ich fordere dann als weitere Maßnahme das Einführen einer Krankenkassenflatrate mit 3 Freibesuche beim Arzt pro Quartal. Für jeden weiteren Besuch kann man für nur 10% Aufschlag den Tarif erweitern. Ansonsten wird die Herausgabe von Tabletten auf nur 2 Stück pro weiteren Besuch gedrosselt.
Finde ich auch gerechter für alle, die bisher die extremen Tablettenfresser mitsubventioniert haben.
Kann man das nicht sogar noch auf andere Dinge ausweiten, wo wir alle gleichermaßen zahlen dürfen?
Hoffentlich wird damit keine Lawine ins Rollen gebracht...


----------



## shaboo (23. März 2013)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,dazu ist es zu spät.Das hätten sich die Anbieter damals überlegen müssen.
> Jetzt ein Volumen in eine flatrate zu binden wird sie wohl unzählige kunden kosten.



Kinder, sich hier großartig über die Telekom aufzuregen ist genauso albern und naiv wie die Freude darüber, bei einem anderen Anbieter einen Vertrag zu haben! Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Überlegungen im luftleeren Raum entstehen: Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht, könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, dass eine solche Drosselung auch bei allen anderen Anbietern entweder schon längst praktiziert oder auch dort ernsthaft diskutiert wird. So völlig verblödet ist man bei der Telekom auch nicht und so groß und erbarmungslos der Konkurrenzkampf in der Branche auch sein mag, da wird man sich schon - elegant am Kartellamt vorbei - untereinander abzusprechen wissen, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen. Wartet's einfach ab: Sobald das bei der Telekom kommt, werden - schwupps, wie von Zauberhand - auch alle anderen Anbieter innerhalb kürzester Zeit nachziehen (oder vielleicht sogar vorpreschen). Und Bestandskunden sind auch nur so lange geschützt, wie ihr aktueller Vertrag noch läuft (in der Regel maximal 12 oder 24 Monate) - danach werden auch sie diese bittere Pille schlucken müssen. Ich weiß auch echt nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, das Netz zu einem größeren Teil von denen finanzieren zu lassen, die es intensiver nutzen - als gäbe es ein gottgegebenes Recht auf eine Internet-Flat. Natürlich sollte das Standardvolumen so groß sein, dass ein durchschnittlicher Anwender auch tatsächlich damit auskommt, keine Frage, aber angesichts der Tatsache wie viele User völlig ohne Sinn und Verstand Traffic ohne Ende produzieren, war's nun wirklich nicht schwer abzusehen, dass das irgendwann kommen würde ...


----------



## Schalkmund (23. März 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> ..User völlig ohne Sinn und Verstand Traffic ohne Ende produzieren, war's nun wirklich nicht schwer abzusehen, dass das irgendwann kommen würde ...


 Hätte man sich vielleicht vorher mal überlegen sollen bevor man so einen Mist wie IP-TV anbietet, mein erster Gedanke war auch warum muss man Internetbandbreite fürs Fernsehn verschwenden, seit ewigen Zeiten hats doch gut per Satellit oder Kabel funktioniert. Plötzlich muss halt alles übers Web laufen, gehste in den den Laden und kaufst dir ein Spiel, dann ist die DVD oft nur als Launcher für den 20GB Download oder es liegt gleich nur noch ein Code für einen Download in der Hülle.

Die Leute die man damals vor fast 10 Jahren bei 1und1 rausgekick hat, die haben natürlich durch Unmengen illegale Up und Downloads für einen ungewöhnlichen Traffic gesorgt, heute bei dem Datenvolumen für alles mögliche benötigt man vermutlich schon das dreifache des Traffics für die ganz normale legale Nutzung des Webs.


----------



## Belandriel (23. März 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Kinder, sich hier großartig über die Telekom aufzuregen ist genauso albern und naiv wie die Freude darüber, bei einem anderen Anbieter einen Vertrag zu haben! Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Überlegungen im luftleeren Raum entstehen: Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht, könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, dass eine solche Drosselung auch bei allen anderen Anbietern entweder schon längst praktiziert oder auch dort ernsthaft diskutiert wird. So völlig verblödet ist man bei der Telekom auch nicht und so groß und erbarmungslos der Konkurrenzkampf in der Branche auch sein mag, da wird man sich schon - elegant am Kartellamt vorbei - untereinander abzusprechen wissen, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen. Wartet's einfach ab: Sobald das bei der Telekom kommt, werden - schwupps, wie von Zauberhand - auch alle anderen Anbieter innerhalb kürzester Zeit nachziehen (oder vielleicht sogar vorpreschen). Und Bestandskunden sind auch nur so lange geschützt, wie ihr aktueller Vertrag noch läuft (in der Regel maximal 12 oder 24 Monate) - danach werden auch sie diese bittere Pille schlucken müssen. Ich weiß auch echt nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, das Netz zu einem größeren Teil von denen finanzieren zu lassen, die es intensiver nutzen - als gäbe es ein gottgegebenes Recht auf eine Internet-Flat. Natürlich sollte das Standardvolumen so groß sein, dass ein durchschnittlicher Anwender auch tatsächlich damit auskommt, keine Frage, aber angesichts der Tatsache wie viele User völlig ohne Sinn und Verstand Traffic ohne Ende produzieren, war's nun wirklich nicht schwer abzusehen, dass das irgendwann kommen würde ...



Du bist einer der ersten Verlierer, der das mit durchziehen werden ohne Punkt und Komma.... und wenn sich das durchsetzten wird, dann wegen dämlichen Vollidioten wie Dir, die da mitziehen...


----------



## Kwengie (23. März 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück in die Steinzeit liebe Telekom- und DSL-Kunden.
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen an alle neuen Kabel-Kunden.


 

Deutschland wird wieder rückständig. 




> ...Wenn du bei Steam eine große Spieleliste hast, brauchst du das in 1 Woche schon alleine um deine Spiele zu patchen. Wenn du dann noch Spiele kaufst, viele Videos anschaust....bei mir würde das dann sicher 600-700 GB jeden Monat betragen...


... wenn man bedenkt, daß bei einigen Spielen schon Onlinepflicht besteht, so daß man während der ganzen Spielesession wie beim neuen SimCity online sein muß, um überhaupt spielen zu können.
Und wie sieht es bitteschön bei Diablo III oder Silent Hunter V aus?

Ich denke mal nicht,
daß die Spielehersteller extra für Deutschland einen Singelplayer ohne OnlineModus kreieren werden.


----------



## VigarLunaris (23. März 2013)

Tjo ... ich habe mal das Log von uns beiden des Monats Januar ausgewertet 

Spiele :

SWTOR ( Updates + Datentransfer ) : 25,6 GB
Steam (Updates + viele Offlinespiele ) : 14,2 GB
GMail + WebBrowsing ( ohne Streaming ) : 17,9 GB
Streaming ( Radio + YouTube ) : 9,8 GB
Downloads ( aller Art ) : 4,2 GB
Skype + TS : 4,6 GB

Wären also in Summe : 76,3 GB

Ergo wäre die Grenze schon geknackt gewesen. Ich habe bewußt einen Monat gewählt in dem Ich keinen Urlaub hatte und mein Weiblein normal surft. Immerhin ist Sie ja wegen Krankheit überwiegend zuhause.

Anders sieht dies in Monaten aus in denen mal auch ich 2 Wochen Urlaub habe  Dezember :

SWTOR ( Updates + Datentransfer ) : 17,3 GB
Steam (Updates + viele Offlinespiele ) : 17,2GB
GMail + WebBrowsing ( ohne Streaming ) : 20,3 GB
Streaming ( Radio + YouTube ) : 14,9 GB
Downloads ( aller Art ) : 12,4 GB
Skype + TS : 6,1 GB

Wären also in Summe : 88,2 GB

Ich habe nun Handyconnections und WLan Macadressen ( Tablet ) ausgeschlossen. Mit denen darin dürfen jeweils + 2 - 4 GB dazukommen.

Ergo ist die Summe von einem Vielnutzer und einem Normalnutzer schnell geknackt. Ich schätze mal das gibt ne Menge ÄRGER


----------



## Olsen84 (23. März 2013)

Belandriel schrieb:


> Du bist einer der ersten Verlierer, der das mit durchziehen werden ohne Punkt und Komma.... und wenn sich das durchsetzten wird, dann wegen dämlichen Vollidioten wie Dir, die da mitziehen...


 
Extrem ärgerlich, wenn Leute, die wirklich sachlich und vernünftig argumentieren, von solchen Suppenkaspern wie dir öffentlich angegangen werden!  Recht hat er! 

Das Netz wird von früh bis Abend teilweise vollkommen sinnlos belastet. Es ist nicht wirklich unvorhersehbar gewesen, dass es auf Grund dieser Entwicklung zu einer Einschränkung kommen könnte. Und dass dann andere Anbieter nachziehen, könnte logischer ebenfalls nicht sein. Oder geht hier tatsächlich jemand davon aus, dass es dann nur die Telekom sein würde, die ein Datenvolumen begrenzt, während alle anderen die Preise nochmals halbieren? Das hat nun wahrlich nichts mit großer Mathematik zu tun. Und was man "vorher hätte überlegen sollen" oder nicht, ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Entscheidung des Endnutzers, der eine Leistung in Empfang nimmt.

Wenn das Internet wieder teurer wird, verschwinden ja vielleicht die peinlichen Kommentare derer, die sich auf Grund ihres fehlenden Bildungsabschlusses eigentlich kein Internet leisten können sollten  (Ja, ich weiß, dass diese Aussage provokant und politisch inkorrekt ist )


----------



## desperadoxcap (23. März 2013)

Selber schuld wer noch bei der Telekom ist....da zahlt man so schon 50 % mehr für nichts


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2013)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ich fordere dann als weitere Maßnahme das Einführen einer Krankenkassenflatrate mit 3 Freibesuche beim Arzt pro Quartal. Für jeden weiteren Besuch kann man für nur 10% Aufschlag den Tarif erweitern. Ansonsten wird die Herausgabe von Tabletten auf nur 2 Stück pro weiteren Besuch gedrosselt.



Finde ich eigentlich einen Supervorschlag. Hierzulande haben wir eh zu viele Hypochonder, die wegen jedem kleinen quersitzenden Furz sofort zum Arzt rennen - die Krankenkassen würd's entlasten. 
Ich gehe bspw. nur alle zwei Jahre einmal zum Arzt und Zahnarzt, um mich durchchecken zu lassen, aber gut, erstens bin ich eh privat versichert und zweitens werd' ich als Selbständiger sowieso nie krank (d. h. ich muss ja bei niemandem krank melden).


----------



## Kreon (23. März 2013)

Mit welchen Programmen kann man denn seinen monatlichen Verbrauch überwachen? Mein frühere Router konnte den Verbrauch, der aktuelle nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2013)

Die Telekom wird langsam dummdreist. Sollten sie das wirklich in Angriff nehmen werde ich den Provider wohl wechseln.

Schon jetzt läuft die DSL-Verbindung der Telekom nach "Tagesform". Mal fix und mal lahm. Wenn die jetzt die Chose noch von Haus aus drosseln wollen nach 75 GB (die als Zocker im Monat schnell erreicht sind, machen wir uns nichts vor) wirds noch besch....


----------



## Kreon (23. März 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Telekom wird langsam dummdreist. Sollten sie das wirklich in Angriff nehmen werde ich den Provider wohl wechseln.


 
Warum solltest Du wechseln wollen? Für dich ändert sich doch nichts?!


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2013)

Die Drosselung betrifft mit Sicherheit alle. Es wird wohl nur dann Tarife geben, die bei Neuabschluß entsprechend gestaffelt werden, wo man eine Drosselung erst bei höhere GB-Zahl allerdings gegen Aufpreis bekommen wird.

Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, daß die Telekom sagt "Ah Alter Tarif also voller Saft" anstatt pauschal zu sagen "Anschluß via DSL16000 = Kappung bei 75 GB". Wie will die Telekom ohne großen Aufwand zwischen Call & Surf alt und neu unterscheiden ? Glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß die Telekom den Aufwand betreibt ? Ich glaub auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.....

Es wird nur pauschale Unterscheidungen zwischen DSL, VDSL und Fiber 100 und 200 geben und die dazugehörigen GB-Staffelungen. Mehr nicht. Ich glaube kaum, daß man hier die Altkunden extrahiert und für diese eine Extrawurst brät.


----------



## UthaSnake (23. März 2013)

"Der Vorteil ist, dass nur die Kunden mehr zahlen müssten, die tatsächlich mehr Volumen beanspruchen."

Das ist doch für die jeweiligen Kunden kein Vorteil!


----------



## Olsen84 (23. März 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Telekom wird langsam dummdreist. Sollten sie das wirklich in Angriff nehmen werde ich den Provider wohl wechseln.
> 
> Schon jetzt läuft die DSL-Verbindung der Telekom nach "Tagesform". Mal fix und mal lahm. [...]


 
Und womit hängt das zusammen?


----------



## Flosse22 (23. März 2013)

ihr wisst aber auch schon das einige Anbieter Netze nur bei der Telekom Mieten was glaubt ihr was dann wohl passiert das gleiche.


----------



## Euthydemos (23. März 2013)

Die Überlegungen der Telekom waren absehbar und sind auch gerechtfertigt. Wenn für eine höhere Beanspruchung der Netze kein höherer Preis fällig wird, dann steigt das Nutzungsvolumen immer weiter an, ohne dass die Mittel für den entsprechenden Netzausbau hereinkommen. Und dann beschweren sich die Kunden darüber, dass die versprochene Bandbreite wegen Überlastung nicht bereitgestellt werden kann. Alternativ wäre dann höchstens eine Preiserhöhung für alle Kunden möglich, aber das wäre keinesfalls gerechter.


----------



## Chyio (23. März 2013)

deutschland hinkt in punkto glasfaser ausbai 10 jahre hinterher... elekom österreich hat flächendeckendes glasfasernetz mit 100mbit für 25 euro im monat wo alles dabei ist!!!

das problem in deutschland ist es gibt zuviele ,, brauchen wir nicht´´ menschen und solange es diese sorte gibt wird sich auch nix ändern wenn es da ist nehmen sie es mit wenn net dann net!!

zum autofahren reicht auch nen golf 1 oder ein trabi oder nicht? wozu nen bmw oder porsche?.. duetsche sind bauern und engsichtig so wirds auch bleiben wenn sie zb. wieder die merkel wählen!


----------



## MisterSmith (23. März 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> "Der Vorteil ist, dass nur die Kunden mehr zahlen müssten, die tatsächlich mehr Volumen beanspruchen."
> 
> Das ist doch für die jeweiligen Kunden kein Vorteil!


Für die Kunden die sehr wenig Volumen beanspruchen aber schon. 

Es ist eigentlich nicht die Frage ob es zu Einschränkungen kommen wird, sondern lediglich wann.
Internet stößt 2010 an die Grenzen seiner Kapazität - Studie - Online - PC-WELT
 Der einzige Ausweg wäre ein gewaltiger Ausbau des Glasfasernetzes, aber ratet mal wer dies dann letztendlich bezahlen darf.


----------



## Butchnass (23. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin auch langjähriger Telekom-Kunde, und bis dato hatte ich nie Probleme. Weder bei der Technik, noch beim Support. Dafür zahle ich gerne ein Paar Euro mehr.
> Allerdings will mich UnityMedia seit längerem mit ihrem Kabel-WLAN anwerben. Wäre vielleicht 10 Euro im Monat günstiger, aber da fehlen mir Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer UM-Kunden. Wenn dann muss UM mindestens genauso verlässlich sein wie Big T, sonst mache ich keinen Finger krum bezüglich Provider-Wechsel.


 
Ich bin seit November 2011 bei UM, vorher hatten wir einen Anschluss bei der Telekom. Die Telekom konnte aber maximal DSL1000 bereitstellen. Als wir 2007 den Telekomanschluss beantragt haben hat es auch Monate gedauert, bis es lief. Mehrere Techniker wurden geschickt, dann bekamen wir drei Mal das gleiche Modem zugeschickt und letztendlich haben die noch die Straße aufgerissen, obwohl das Internet dann schon lief (zwei Wochen war die Straße ohne Aktivitäten offen, dann habe ich das Ordnungsamt informiert, am nächsten Tag war die Straße wieder zu  ). Danach haben sie nochmal einen Techniker geschickt, um den Anschluss zu legen, der schon vor der Aktion da war. Mehr ins Detail gehen möchte ich hier gar nicht. Für mich zu dem Zeitpunkt ein ziemlich desorganisierter Haufen Amateure, einige erfreuliche Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, basierend auf meinen Erfahrungen, jeder darf das gerne anders sehen.

Zu sagen bleibt aber: Als es dann einmal ging, dann lief es auch immer problemlos, wenn auch wie gesagt nur mit DSL 1000. 

Als dann 2011 UM in der Lage war hier eine Leitung bis DSL128000 bereitzustellen, die noch dazu Telefonfestnetzflatrate und HDTV für zehn Euro weniger monatlich beinhaltete haben wir nicht lange gezögert. Das hat auch der Telekomservice beim Nachfragen nach dem Kündigungsgrund sofort verstanden (bei denen gibts immer noch nur DSL1000).

Zu UM: Der Anschluss ging fix, mit Technikern die kurzfristig zu passenden Zeiten kamen und seitdem läuft es stabil, weder besser noch schlechter als bei der Telekom aber wie gesagt deutlich schneller.
Insofern kann ich (und ich rede hier nur von mir, andere Personen mögen anderes erlebt haben) UM zur Zeit von meiner Seite aus, was das Gesamtpaket betrifft, eher empfehlen. Vielleicht hilft es dir etwas.


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. März 2013)

jaja,die zukunft des cloudgaming ist toll und nicht möglich  das hier noch kein analyst mit der wahrheit kam.....


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. März 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Kinder, sich hier großartig über die Telekom aufzuregen ist genauso albern und naiv wie die Freude darüber, bei einem anderen Anbieter einen Vertrag zu haben! Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Überlegungen im luftleeren Raum entstehen: Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht, könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, dass eine solche Drosselung auch bei allen anderen Anbietern entweder schon längst praktiziert oder auch dort ernsthaft diskutiert wird. So völlig verblödet ist man bei der Telekom auch nicht und so groß und erbarmungslos der Konkurrenzkampf in der Branche auch sein mag, da wird man sich schon - elegant am Kartellamt vorbei - untereinander abzusprechen wissen, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen. Wartet's einfach ab: Sobald das bei der Telekom kommt, werden - schwupps, wie von Zauberhand - auch alle anderen Anbieter innerhalb kürzester Zeit nachziehen (oder vielleicht sogar vorpreschen). Und Bestandskunden sind auch nur so lange geschützt, wie ihr aktueller Vertrag noch läuft (in der Regel maximal 12 oder 24 Monate) - danach werden auch sie diese bittere Pille schlucken müssen. Ich weiß auch echt nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, das Netz zu einem größeren Teil von denen finanzieren zu lassen, die es intensiver nutzen - als gäbe es ein gottgegebenes Recht auf eine Internet-Flat. Natürlich sollte das Standardvolumen so groß sein, dass ein durchschnittlicher Anwender auch tatsächlich damit auskommt, keine Frage, aber angesichts der Tatsache wie viele User völlig ohne Sinn und Verstand Traffic ohne Ende produzieren, war's nun wirklich nicht schwer abzusehen, dass das irgendwann kommen würde ...



Nunja was heißt ohne sinn und verstand.Ich habe mir max payne im steamdeal geholt battlefield 3 installiert und oh mein gott schon über 50 gb weg. jetzt noch ts und windowsupdates ahja skyrim hatte auch mal wieder ein kleines update und traffic für onlinepartien nicht vergessen.... Das gibt einen aufstand und jeder der da mitzieht sollte mir nie über den weg laufen.
Deutschland und internet ist wie afrika und nahrung!


----------



## Vordack (23. März 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin gänzlich anderer Meinung.
> Telekom ist nicht nur sehr teuer, nein. Ich habe auch schon viel negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Allen voran der Support und nicht nur einmal wurde unsere Adresse mit einer völlig anderen vertauscht und wir mussten weitere 4 Wochen warten.


 
Es ist nicht meine Meinung denn ich habe zu der Telekom keine außer daß sie teuer ist.

Ich habe mich auf Stiftung Warentest bezogen.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. März 2013)

Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Telekom waren auch nicht besonders positiv. Nachdem nach sechs Jahren im Haus meiner Eltern endlich mal DSL anlag, zumindest laut Telekom, bestellten wir freudestrahlend den Anschluss. Damals zuerst bei Alice. Überraschend kam die Absage, der Anschluss nicht möglich. Auf Nachfrage bei der Telekom: Der Anschluss wäre nur bei der Telekom möglich, keine anderen Anbieter. Also notgedrungen den teureren Tarif bei der Telekom genommen. Als der Router dann endlich mal da war, alles ordentlich angeschlossen, und es funktionierte nichts! Telefonieren und gleichzeitig Internet war völlig unmöglich.

Auf Nachfrage bei der Telekom, wurde mir erst mal gesagt, ich wäre zu blöd zum Anschließen. Schnell ein paar Bilder vom angeschlossenen Router geschossen und wieder zu den freundlichen Kollegen. Nach Austausch sämtlicher Hardware (Router, Splitter, Kabel etc.) funktionierte immernoch nichts. Einen Techniker zu schicken, um das mal zu prüfen, hielten die werten Herren und Damen nicht für nötig.

Auf Grund dessen kündigten wir den Anschluss ordnungsgemäß, doch dann kam die Größte Frechheit. Die 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist, wurde uns der Anschluss gesperrt, bezahlen durften wir die drei Monate aber noch.

Seit dem ist die Telekom für mich nur noch der größte Sauhaufen. Wir heben jetzt einen UMTS-Anschluss über Vodafone und alles funktioniert bestens.

Fazit für mich: Telekom, zu teuer, kein Service und keine Leistung fürs Geld. Das sie jetzt mit solchem Mist kommen, wundert mich gar nicht.


----------



## School10 (25. März 2013)

In einer Zeit von Film-on-demand, Download-Games und Daten-Cloud ist so etwas einfach nur kontraproduktiv. Solange es Anbieter gibt, die am "alten" Flatprinzip festhalten (können), wird die Telekom mit diesen Angeboten jede Menge Kunden verlieren. Setzt sich das Prinzip durch, bedeutet es einen allgemeinen technischen Rückschritt mit resultierend schwindenden Umsätzen im Sektor Media.


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Drosselung betrifft mit Sicherheit alle. Es wird wohl nur dann Tarife geben, die bei Neuabschluß entsprechend gestaffelt werden, wo man eine Drosselung erst bei höhere GB-Zahl allerdings gegen Aufpreis bekommen wird.
> [...]
> Ich glaube kaum, daß man hier die Altkunden extrahiert und für diese eine Extrawurst brät.


 Glauben gehört in die Kirche, richtig informieren und dann den Mund aufmachen ist meistens sinnvoller.

_*Natürlich ändert sich für bestehende Verträge nichts* und bei  Neuabschlüssen werden Kunden selbstverständlich über die  Vertragsbedingungen transparent informiert."
_Quelle:_ Auf 384 KBit/s: Telekom best

_Noch fragen?_ 
_


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2013)

School10 schrieb:


> In einer Zeit von Film-on-demand, Download-Games und Daten-Cloud ist so etwas einfach nur kontraproduktiv. Solange es Anbieter gibt, die am "alten" Flatprinzip festhalten (können), wird die Telekom mit diesen Angeboten jede Menge Kunden verlieren. Setzt sich das Prinzip durch, bedeutet es einen allgemeinen technischen Rückschritt mit resultierend schwindenden Umsätzen im Sektor Media.


 ... oder es werden sich erneute Modelle mit einer echten Flatrate herausbilden, andere, d.h. Volumenverträge, könnten wg. der besseren Kalkulation *günstiger* angeboten werden. Das dadurch gesparte Geld kann, als Beispiel, in den Netzaufbau investiert werden.

Ich hab mich bereits an anderer Stelle geäußert: die Überlegung mit der Drosselung ist nicht neu und findet sich in meinem zwei Jahre alten VDSL50 Vertrag. 

VDSL Angebote mit IPTV haben z.B. keine Limitierung des Traffics, würde auch wenig Sinn machen, wenn der Kunde irgendwann nicht mehr TV schauen könnte, "nur" weil sein Traffic verbraucht ist.


----------



## shaboo (25. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Glauben gehört in die Kirche, richtig informieren und dann den Mund aufmachen ist meistens sinnvoller.


 
Ganz schöner Rabauke, dieser Rabowke ... 



Rabowke schrieb:


> _*Natürlich ändert sich für bestehende Verträge nichts* und bei Neuabschlüssen werden Kunden selbstverständlich über die Vertragsbedingungen transparent informiert."_


 
Versteht sich eigentlich von selbst, dass das genau so läuft - wie auch sonst? Allerdings bestehen eben die Verträge nicht nur für den Kunden, sondern auch für die Telekom zunächst mal nur für 12 oder 24 Monate. Von daher sind Vertragsverlängerungen das einzig fragwürdige Thema in diesem Zusammenhang - und ich glaube nicht, dass da jemand seine Fullflat unverändert wird verlängern können ...


----------



## shaboo (25. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> VDSL Angebote mit IPTV haben z.B. keine Limitierung des Traffics, würde auch wenig Sinn machen, wenn der Kunde irgendwann nicht mehr TV schauen könnte, "nur" weil sein Traffic verbraucht ist.


 
Ich denke auch, dass solche Modelle zunehmen werden und dass das Volumenproblem dadurch deutlich entschärft werden wird. Wer beispielsweise bei der Telekom über Spotify Musik streamt, dessen Volumen wird schon derzeit nicht belastet und solche "Volumenausnahmen" sind ganz sicher auch eine Möglichkeit, sich im Wettbewerb gegenüber anderen zu positionieren.


----------



## LordCrash (25. März 2013)

Die VDSL Verträge bei der T-Com haben schon seit Monaten ein Volumenlimit (steht zumindest im Vertrag), nur wurde das bisher nie angewendet. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die Änderung - wenn es denn so kommt - den ein oder anderen hier betrifft. Und ein Sonderkündigungsrecht besteht in dem Fall natürlich auch keins. 

Lustig ist, dass 1&1 ihre VDSL-Verträge über das T-COM Netz abschließt, aber gleichzeitig Volumenlimits vertraglich ausgeschlossen hat bisher. Sollte bei 1&1 jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass jetzt auch einzuführen (evtl. sogar, weil es die T-COM verlangt), dann besteht zumindest Sonderkündigungsrecht. 

Kabel ist bisher aber auch nur eine unzureichende Alternative. Jetzt nach Wohnort und -lage kann es da zu Stoßzeiten (Wochenende oder abends) durchaus zu gewaltigen Leistungseinbrüchen kommen, weil der Ausbau der digitalen Fernsehnetze eben auch nicht überall gleich weit fortgeschritten ist. Da kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass man am Morgen noch 5mbit/s hat und abends nur noch 1mbit/s oder auch ab und zu mal fast gar kein Netz mehr hat.....


----------

